# Numatic George issue



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

I went to use my wet vac this morning (Hot Choc spillage) and it fired up fine but it wasn't spraying any water. I've had it for just under a year and it's the first time this has happened. Looked for obvious blockages but not joy.

Has anyone had a similar issue in the past? Any quick fixes I could try before I give them a call about it?

Cheers


----------



## smarty5927 (Jan 9, 2007)

Does the pump start up ?

A few years ago I had a similar problem with mine, the pump started up but sounded like a machine and no fluid was being sprayed out. It turned out to be that the nozzle on the spray head was blocked. Using a pin I cleaned out the nozzle and it has been fine since.


John


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

Yep it starts up fine and even sucks up the water ok, just doesn't spray any water. Which bit of the nozzle should I go to work with a pin? Any pics at all? Cheers John


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> I've had it for just under a year


See if you can get the offending part changed under warranty.


----------



## smarty5927 (Jan 9, 2007)

On mine, the problem was only present when using the large fantail nozzle and if I recall correctly I ended up dismantling the brass nozzle and cleaning it that way, it's a few years ago now and things are a little hazy.

Is it the same for both the wide fantail and the narrow one ?

As Andy says, if it's less than a year old then it might be worth getting in touch with the supplier before you go prodding, poking and dismantling things.


John


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

I gave them a ring before and the guy said to soak the brass bit that sprays in warm water. He said it was probably a chemical build up and nine times out of ten the water will break it down. It's still not working! 
I need to try the carpet nozzle with it to see if that works and go from there. 
Thanks for your input 👍


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

You will probably need to, very gently, use a small needle to clear the build up from the hole in the jet it usually happens when the machine has been left with chemical in the pipe or just left too long between uses with water in the pipe. It is always worthwhile leaving the jet clean and dry.
Just very gently find the hole in the jet and gently pick away at the scale.
If you use a very fine needle then you should not damage the jet or enlarge the hole.
If you pull the pipe off as close to the jet as you can and run the pump, if water comes out you know the blockage is in the jet assembly.


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks very much, all makes sense. Off to find a needle!


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm back in the game! Hopefully haven't done any damage to the jet in the process. I'll try and remember to clean it out as I go now. Thanks for your help 👍


----------



## smarty5927 (Jan 9, 2007)

Good news, glad you got it sorted.

After my episode, I now make sure that the last thing I run through the nozzle is clean water, and I also store the fantails 'nozzle up' this ensures that any residue doesn't congeal in the nozzle itself.


John


----------

